# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Unterarme

## noox

Grad beim 24h-Downhill ist das wieder ein aktuelles Thema. Wir hatten vor kurzem im Allgemeinen Forum das Thema Fingerschmerzen. Interessant ist, dass manchen die Finger schmerzen, anderen die Unterarme.

Bei mir sind's die Unterarme. Auswirken tut es sich so, dass ich mit dem Bremsfinger nicht mehr genügend Bremsdruck aufbauen kann. Dann muss ich umgreifen und mit zwei Finger bremsen, aber dann kann ich den Lenker nimmer gut halten.

Heuer ist das deutlich besser geworden. Geholfen hat: Sehr viel Downhill fahren. Irgendein anderes Training habe ich kaum so durchgehalten, dass es wirklich geholfen hat.

Was ich schon immer mache und auch im Thread oben erwähnt wurde: Den Druckpunkt der Bremse nah zum Lenker stellen.

Beim 24h-DH nach dem zweiten 7-Run-Turn hab ich mir allerdings gedacht: Scheiße, mir geht's mit den Unterarmen deutlich schlechter, als ich mir dacht hab. Die großen Anlieger unten waren am Limit. Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass ich den Druckpunkt für meine Verhältnisse eher weit außen hatte und hab ihn mir dann so nah wie nur irgendwie möglich gestellt. Hinten sogar so nah, dass er grad noch da war. Genau genommen musste ich bis zur 2. Wiesenkurve meistens pumpen, weil er da teilweise noch net da war. 

Außerdem auf allen Geraden sitzen und Lenker nur locker in die Hand nehmen. Und wenn immer möglich Finger weg von den Bremshebeln. Ab da hatte ich dann keine Probleme mit den Unterarmen mehr. Aber ich bin halt (im 4er-Team) nur 42 Runden gefahren.

----------


## Decolocsta

Hatte früher auch massiv Probleme, genau wie du sie beschreibst,
habe diese Probleme auf einen Schlag aus der Welt geschafft...

....mit einer gescheiten Bremse :Big Grin:  


Aber ich weiß nicht ob dieser Fall bei dir vorliegt, vllt. hast
du ja schon sowas wie ne Code oder Gustl drauf und trotzdem
diese Problematik, wollte es nur der vollständigkeithalber
erwähnt haben :Cool:

----------


## noox

Ich hab mir meine 203er Juicy mit Code-Sättel gepimped. An der Bremse liegt's bei mir nimmer.

Ich glaub es gibt kaum jemanden, den es mit den Unterarmen früher so dreckig gangen ist wie mir. Ich kenne keinen, der vor mir zum Jammern angefangen hat. Das war immer so blöd, weil ich bei Rennen oben ja zumindest noch halbwegs gefahren bin, aber unten, wo dann die ganzen Zuschauer sind, ging's nur noch darum, irgendwie den Lenker zu halten. Beim Rennen im Afritz musste ich im Zielhang mal abspringen, weil ich bemerkt hab, dass ich nimmer Bremsen kann und es kommt eine Kurve...

Letztes Jahr beim 24h-DH im 6er-Team bin ich meist nur 2 Runs gefahren (nur einmal 4), weil ich dann ab der Waldpassage schon Probleme mit den Händen hatte! Und das, obwohl ich im Vorderrad mit einem Bar gefahren bin, damit der Reifen noch die kleine Unebenheiten wegnimmt. 

Heuer sehr viel am Downhill-Bike und es gehen bis zum Ende plötzlich 7 Runs mit >2 Bar im Reifen fast ohne Probleme  :Big Grin:    Vermutlich haben aber auch die Codes im Vergleich zur Juicy und die Moto-Pitkan getunete Gabel geholfen.

----------


## pAz

> mit einer gescheiten Bremse

 an der strecke vom 24h dh sicher ned entscheidend waren einfach die vielen vielen schnellen schläge.auch ich hab an jeder längeren geraden (tretgeraden)die finger von der bremse gnommen,oft auch einhändig und die andere ausgschüttelt etc.

----------


## mankra

Ich hab normalerweise nie mit den Armen Probleme, auch nicht ganzen Tag Planai. Die Finger kamen dort öfters ans Limit.
Letztes Jahr beim 24er, warens auch die Finger
Heuer mit den Fingern kein Prob, aber die Unterarme, sind jetzt noch immer, 18h nach der letzten Fahrt um 4cm dicker als normal (Leider nicht Muskeln, sondern geschwollen). Eigenartig ist, daß mir kaum die Muskeln schmerzen, sondern auf beiden Seiten die Knochen extrem druckempfindlich sind. 
Hab am Vormittag noch 2 Fahrten probiert, mußte stehenbleiben, jede Bodenwelle, jeder Schlag schmerzte so, daß unwillkürlich die Kraft in den Händen verloren ging.
An der Bremse liegt es nimmer, fahre mit 220er Scheibe Vo+Hi
Ich bin heuer sicher zuwenig DH gefahren, und für nächstes Jahr wird dieses Trainingsgerät angeschaft:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hatte beim 24h rennen am wochenende auch derbste probleme mit meinen händen. im training bin ich 5 runden gefahrn und hatte da scho weng schmerzn.
dann nach der ersten "renn"-stunde hab ich mir die handinnenflächen mit kompressen und gaffatape zugeklebt.
ab dem zeitpunkt hatt ich nimma viel probleme, nur die bremsfinger warn irgendwann einfach zu kaputt.
zum schluss musst ich mich jeweils entscheiden ob ich die hand ganz offen hab oder mit schleifenden bremsen fahr. viel bewegen war da nimma. 
musste auch im ziel immer erst die hand nach hinten wegziehn damit die finger aus der krümmung gekommen sind. später hab ich des jeweils an ein paar stellen auf der strecke gemacht. da muss ich auch unbedingt irgendwie besser in form kommen, das ich net gleich alles tapen muss...

für mich war der schlimmste teil eigentlich die beiden fetten anlieger unten, also der erste ging noch wenn ma links angefahrn is, musst dann aber immer voll in die bremsen latschen wenn ich vorn war.
und die 2. kurve war ne tortur für mei hände/arme. da warn ja nur scheiss bremswellen drinne. ausser auf einer gaanz schmalen spur ziemlich weit unten.

----------


## geko33

> Hatte früher auch massiv Probleme, genau wie du sie beschreibst,
> habe diese Probleme auf einen Schlag aus der Welt geschafft...
> 
> ....mit einer gescheiten Bremse 
> 
> 
> Aber ich weiß nicht ob dieser Fall bei dir vorliegt, vllt. hast
> du ja schon sowas wie ne Code oder Gustl drauf und trotzdem
> diese Problematik, wollte es nur der vollständigkeithalber
> erwähnt haben


hatte auch die selben problems. bei mir wars nur die rechte hand bzw. die sehne vom bremsfinger. maribor oder schladming hab ich teilweise mit drei fingern gebremst, weil ich ein sogenannter vielbremser bin, und meine juicy 3 den druckpunkt relativ schnell verliert.
hab auch die bremse gegen eine "the one" getauscht und muss sagen, das ist der hammer. man benötigt fast keine kraft zum bremsen. und die schmerzen waren auch gleich weg.

----------


## DasMatti

Die Erfahrung mit der Bremse hab ich auch machen müssen.
Bei mir war der Umstieg recht krass. Von na HFX9 ohne nenneswerte Belagdicke auf ne Code - konnt gleich die doppelte Distanz fahren ohne Probleme  :Wink: 
Spürs aber immer noch, abwechselnd mal in den Fingern dann mal im Unterarm.
Trainier aber so viel Unterarmmuskulatur, das es eigentlich nur noch die Finger sind.
Mich würd interessieren was da in den Fingern weh tut - die Knochen, oder die Sehnen?

Jedenfalls kann ich nur sagen das ich meine geschwollenen Unterarme nur durch viel training besiegen konnte. Jetzt erfreu ich mich an streßfreien Abfahrten - wenns Radl dann mal funktioniert  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

Es gibt ja viele Motorradrennfahrer, welche auch oft Probleme mit den Unterarmen haben. Letztes Jahr der Lüthi bei den 250er, dieses Jahr der Lorenzo bei der GP'ler. Die operieren dann irgendwas und gut ists.
Das hatte der Lorenzo=> de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompartmentsyndrom
Aber ob das ungefähr das Gleiche ist, keine Ahnung.

Ich selber habe eigentlich nie Probleme mit den Unterarmen, aber mit den Fingern. Aber das gehört ja nicht den Fred hier.

----------


## noox

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das das selbe ist: Es gibt auch das Problem, dass die Gefäße, die zu den Händen gehen zu eng sind. Kann man angeblich operieren lassen. Ich hab nämlich extrem schlecht durchblutete Hände und Füße. Immer sehr kalt. Lois vermutete das mit den Gefäßen früher schon mal, und als er mir mal das Handgelenk behandelte, meinte er, dass ab den Handgelenk alles viel zu kalt ist.

----------


## mankra

Kalte Finger und Füße hab ich auch sehr schnell, bei liegt es am niedrigen Blutdruck (derzeit meist so 55/110).

Die Schwellung der Unterarme ist zurückgegangen (hatte 5cm mehr Umfang), keinen Muskelkater mehr in den Unterarmen, aber der Unterarmknochen ist noch extrem druckempfindlich.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Bei mir ist die Unterarmkraft das hauptproblem beim downhillen überhaupt!

Vom Speed und der technik glaub ich bin ich ganz gut drauf - nur leider kann ich es kaum durchfahren, vor allem nicht in einer saison wie heuer in der ich vielleicht 7 tage gefahren bin - kotzt mich total an.

Von wegen finger und arm bzw knochen: Bei mir haben die finger bzw handflächen nur bei einer schlecht abgestimmtn und unsensiblen gabe weggetan- teilweise noch tage nachher. Jetzt hab ich eine Moto Pitkan Gabel, da kommt das nicht mehr vor, das kraftproblem in den unterarmen kommt später als vorher, ist aber natürlich trotzdem noch da (schreibtischjob- hätt doch maurer werdn sollen :Mr Purple:  )

----------


## pAz

> hätt doch maurer werdn sollen

 steinversetzungstechniker bitte  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Bei mir haben die finger bzw handflächen nur bei einer schlecht abgestimmtn und unsensiblen gabe weggetan- teilweise noch tage nachher. Jetzt hab ich eine Moto Pitkan Gabel, da kommt das nicht mehr vor....


ich hoff das hilft bei mir auch.

----------


## DasMatti

Hab gelesen das am Handballen, da wo die Hand am Lenker aufliegt, Sehnen und Gefäse durchgehn - genau weiß ichs nimma - jedenfalls sinkt die Durchblutung in den Armen, wenn man den Bereich zu stark belastet.
Hab grad bissl anders um Lenker gegriffen, und die Bremshebelposition geändert, so das die Hand genau gerade um den Lenker und die Bremse greift, und schon is es deutlich besser geworden.

----------


## georg

> Kalte Finger und Füße hab ich auch sehr schnell, bei liegt es am niedrigen Blutdruck (derzeit meist so 55/110).


 Besser als 53 zu Error bei 50 Puls obwohl ich gerade beim Arzt zur Tür reinkam. Der wollte mich gleich auf die Trage legen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ich hab beim 24h DH ein extremes Fingerproblem gehabt. Glaub nicht, dass das vom Bremsen war. Eher vom ausgeborgten Radl mit einer alten Standard 888 und mangelnden Training. Wobei von der Fingerkraft sollte ich eigentlich wo ich ja auch klettern gehe da eigentlich gut mithalten können, aber offensichtlich dürfte das eine Kombination von Stößen, eventueller falscher Handhaltung, Kraftausdauer und dauernden "um den Lenker krallen" sein. Also ich glaube nicht, dass es so einfach ist, nur Fingerkraft zu trainieren sondern man an mehreren Dingen drehen muß. Ich finde, dass wie das Matti gesagt hat die Handhaltung eine wesentliche Rolle spielt.  :Confused:

----------


## mankra

Ich kann nur aus Beobachtung von mir schreiben:
Gleiches Rad wie letztes Jahr, letztes Jahr haben die Finger vor den Unterarmen aufgegeben.
Bin heuer knapp 15kg leichter, bei gleicher Bremse, d.h. zumindest bei mir, war es letztes Jahr die zu hohe Fingerkraft, die benötigt wurde (Im Verhältniss zum Körpergewicht und meiner Fingerkraft).

Problem ist, daß sich Muskeln in den Unterarmen, Waden, Fingerbeugern schwer durch klassisches Muskeltraining trainieren lassen und nicht die max. Kraft das Problem sein wird, sondern die Kraftausdauer in Verbindung mit den Vibrationen. Läßt sich nur Langfristig verbessern.

Was mir persönlich mehr Sorgen macht ist, daß es weniger die Muskeln sind, sondern die Knochen, scheine eine Beinhautenzündung bekommen zu haben.

----------


## Laubfrosch

aua.
ich glaub das mit den fingern oder so lässt sich wohl nur durch viel fahrn trainiern.
oder man baut sich für sowas n trainingssimulator.

----------


## noox

Beinhaut Entzündung klingt gar net gut! Gut Besserung! 

Also ich bin jetzt echt glücklich über meine Unterarme. Spür sie nur mehr leicht und sie fühlen sich verdammt stark an  :Big Grin:  

Ich muss unbedingt schauen, dass ich bis in den Spätherbst rein regelmäßig fahre und dann auch gleich im Frühjahr, wenn möglich. Damit das dann nicht wieder zu stark verloren geht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ihr tuts ma leid das ihr net das ganze jahr durchfahrn könnt.

ich werd im winter heizen was das zeug hällt.

----------


## mankra

> Beinhaut Entzündung klingt gar net gut! Gut Besserung


Danke, solange ich nicht anstoße, ist es nicht so schlimm und es klingt schön langsam ab, Schwellungen gehen auch schon zurück.

----------


## georg

Aua. Gute Besserung! Ich kann langsam meine Finger wieder einsetzen. Die Kraft kommt langsam aber sicher wieder.
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich mit eigenen Radl und auf mich abgestimmter Gabel.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

Ich hab auch ziemliche Unterarmprobleme. Obwohl ich eine bessere Gabel fahre mittlerweile und eine Code5 am Rad habe - irgendwann melden sich die Unterarme. Im unteren Teil vom Winterberg-DH sind so große "Absätze", das ballert halt total. Danach noch Bremswellen und unten am Lift kriegt ich dann die Finger nicht mehr auf.. Hände sind geschlossen und lassen sich nur sehr langsam unter Schmerzen wieder öffnen. Echt kein schönes Gefühl. Ich glaube dagegen hilft nur viel fahren und am Ende des Tages wenn die Unterarme so kaputt sind einfach Sektionsfahren machen, hier und da mal stehenbleiben und nicht mehr in einem durchfahren.

----------


## Markus W.

> Ich hab auch ziemliche Unterarmprobleme. Obwohl ich eine bessere Gabel fahre mittlerweile und eine Code5 am Rad habe - irgendwann melden sich die Unterarme. Im unteren Teil vom Winterberg-DH sind so große "Absätze", das ballert halt total. Danach noch Bremswellen und unten am Lift kriegt ich dann die Finger nicht mehr auf.. Hände sind geschlossen und lassen sich nur sehr langsam unter Schmerzen wieder öffnen. Echt kein schönes Gefühl. Ich glaube dagegen hilft nur viel fahren und am Ende des Tages wenn die Unterarme so kaputt sind einfach Sektionsfahren machen, hier und da mal stehenbleiben und nicht mehr in einem durchfahren.


Kenn ich nur zu gut.
2007 bin ich da mein erstes Rennen gefahren.
Unten konnte ich kaum noch den Lenker halten und so war dann auch der Lauf für die Katz.
Im Winter 2007/08 hab ich regelmäßiges Hanteltraining mit geringem Gewicht,aber viele Wiederholungen gemacht.
Außerdem hab ich noch 7 kg abgenommen.
Dieses Jahr spürte ich unten nur ein leichtes Ziehen,was mich aber garnicht behindert hat. :Smile:

----------


## downchiller

hi, es gibt doch methoden um die unterarme zu trainieren, z.b. dieso komischen teile zum zusammendrücken, die bringts wirklich!! und dann gibt es auch so kreme und ähnliches, die die durchblutung fördern!(tip von einem alten profi motocrosser! das ist dort anscheinend eines der wichtigsten dinge!) das zeugs gibts in allen möglichen formen. auch mit natürlichem wirkstoff und es ist in jeder apotheke erhältlich. ...damit lässt es sich locker 10min länger aushalten.

----------


## Markus W.

Ist das nicht so ein Pferdebalsam oder so?

----------


## cyberuhu

Kann ich nur empfehlen:

gyrotwister.liecom.at/

wer´s noch nicht probiert hat, glaubts kaum wie anstrengend 5 Min damit sind...

Hauptsächlich werden damit die Unterarme, Finger bis hin zum Oberarm trainiert.

----------


## noox

Hier der Link für's Partnerprogramm... d.h. da schneid ich etwas mit:

Gyrotwister

Es gibt dort auch ein Programm zum Downloaden, mit dem man die Geschwindigkeit messen kann. Funktioniert über die Tonhöhe und einem Mikrofon.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

des teil geht echt oarg...hab oft nachm bikepark finger/-unterarmscmerzen. seit ich mit dem trainier is ois weg! :Smile:  

ich verwends in kombination mit diesm gerät zum zamdrückn.

kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!


mfg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> des teil geht echt oarg...hab oft nachm bikepark finger/-unterarmscmerzen. seit ich mit dem trainier is ois weg! 
> 
> ich verwends in kombination mit diesm gerät zum zamdrückn.
> 
> kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!
> 
> 
> mfg


verwende auch diese beiden geräte und kann den trainingseffekt auch bestätigen!

----------


## MC Novalis

jop. hab auch den twister und die drück-dinger in verwendung. die kombi bringt wirkli was. is schon nach relativ kurzer zeit eine wirkung zu spüren.
und vom zeitaufwand is es minimal. man kann auch nebenbei mal mit den teilen trainieren ... zB wenn man eine "sitzung" hat  :Wink:  (da is die zeit dann gleich doppelt "produktiv" genutzt  :Wink:  )

----------


## Schorsch629

Wirklich effektiv trainiert werden die finger/unterarme beim klettern/bouldern. Man kann sich auch einfach eine holzleiste/fingerboard irgendwo installieren und vorsichtig zu trainieren beginnen. 
Hab in den letzten jahren um einiges dickere unterarme bekommen und merke auch, dass es beim bike immer weniger probleme gibt.

Wenn man das ordentlich macht sollten die arme dann so aussehen:  ;-)

i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...29/forearm.jpg

----------


## Aca

> Wirklich effektiv trainiert werden die finger/unterarme beim klettern/bouldern. Man kann sich auch einfach eine holzleiste/fingerboard irgendwo installieren und vorsichtig zu trainieren beginnen. 
> Hab in den letzten jahren um einiges dickere unterarme bekommen und merke auch, dass es beim bike immer weniger probleme gibt.
> 
> Wenn man das ordentlich macht sollten die arme dann so aussehen:  ;-)
> 
> i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...29/forearm.jpg



naja...so ein arm brauch ich ja auch nicht... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinky

ich habe auch schmerzen in den Fingern... und zwar seitdem ich nicht mehr kletter... Also muss man zum DH training klettern gehen  :Confused:

----------


## Saber Rider

> des teil geht echt oarg...hab oft nachm bikepark finger/-unterarmscmerzen. seit ich mit dem trainier is ois weg! 
> 
> ich verwends in kombination mit diesm gerät zum zamdrückn.
> 
> kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!
> 
> 
> mfg


Hab mir jetzt auch einen Gyrotwister bestellt und so Teile zum zamdrücken hab ich auch.

Wie verwendet ihr denn die Geräte in Kombination?
Einen Tag das eine und dann das andere, gleich hintereinander oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Und wie viele Wiederholungen macht ihr?

----------


## hanz

Hier nen schöner Link was man alles mit dem Gyrotwister trainieren kann. ne ware Wunderwaffe das Ding. 

Link

----------


## klamsi

hm...bei mir hat leider schon der zweite den geist aufgegeben....zieht irgendwie nimmer gscheid des ding....

gibts bei den dingern den deutliche qualitätsunterschiede ?

----------


## MC Novalis

> Also muss man zum DH training klettern gehen


ja natürlich! es is folgendermaßen am gescheitesten:

du schnallst dir den downhiller/freerider aufn rücken und kletterst damit den berg den du später runter fahren willst hinauf.
somit hast du das training und die abfahrt verbunden ... genial!  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

*G*

 :Wink:  

lg

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Wie verwendet ihr denn die Geräte in Kombination?
> Einen Tag das eine und dann das andere, gleich hintereinander oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
> Und wie viele Wiederholungen macht ihr?



Ich verwend zuerst den gyrotwister, so lang wie ichs aushalt, wechsel dann und das ca. 4-7 mal.
danach trainier ich noch mim zamdrücker, so lang wies halt spaß macht  :Wink: 

mfg

----------


## st´ip

auch nicht schlecht: an besenstiel absägen dass er so breit wie ein Lenker ist und dann mit einer Schnur Gewichte befestigen. Dann mit gestreckten Armen die Gewichte in beide Richtungen von unten nach oben aufrollen!

----------


## Meniskus

mit normalen freihanteln kannste auch so einiges an den Unterarmen machen. die Trainieren sich eigentlich auch von alleine mit wenn man regelmäßig Kraftsport/Ausgleichssport macht. Ansonsten hab ich mit dem Gyro Twister meine handgelenksprobleme damals komplett weggekriegt.

----------


## MC Novalis

@ st´ip: des is auch a geile idee.

----------


## Old_Freak

So, heute ist mein Gyrotwister gekommen und ich bin auch schon fleißig am trainieren und drehzahl messen mit dem lustigen Programm von der Gyrotwister Seite.
Nur ein großes Problem hab ich noch: Ich schaffs einfach nicht mit links! Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips??

Edit: Also wenn ich mit rechts starte klappts auch wenn ich mit links weiter mache, aber das starten mit links bereitet mir enorme Probleme  :Smile:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> So, heute ist mein Gyrotwister gekommen und ich bin auch schon fleißig am trainieren und drehzahl messen mit dem lustigen Programm von der Gyrotwister Seite.
> Nur ein großes Problem hab ich noch: Ich schaffs einfach nicht mit links! Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips??
> 
> Edit: Also wenn ich mit rechts starte klappts auch wenn ich mit links weiter mache, aber das starten mit links bereitet mir enorme Probleme


Anfangs ist das "losdrehen" mit der linken Hand etwas schwerer (war bei mir auch so, bin rechsthänder). Am besten zuerst mit der rechten Hand andrehen und dann wenn es sich dreht in die linke Hand geben und dort weitermachen. Wennst dann einmal dass Gefühl mit der linken Hand hast, kannst probieren mit links andrehen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

----------


## Meniskus

> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips??

 üben üben, ich hab auch ne weile gebraucht.

----------


## huidiwui

Probleme haben also alle (mehr oder weniger)...

Die einzige Lösung, die ich so herausgefiltert habe, den Druckpunkt so nahe wie möglich an den lenker zu legen, gefällt mir nicht wirklich. 
Gibt ein gewisses Unsicherheitsgefühl, vor allem wenn dieser druckpunkt dann noch wie bei meiner Code variiert. 

Pumpen hilft mal, aber gibts sonst Abhilfe?  Stahlflex Leitung??? 

Zur Info meine Avid Code sind frisch vom Service...


danke

Und mein Tip wär im Winter mehr Eishockey zu spielen  :Big Grin:  
oder der Gyro Twister ein "halb-Retro" Trainingsgerät!

----------


## Schlitz

moin,

hab gestern auch mal wieder mein powerball rausgekramt und bleibe wieder am alten problem hängen, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das sich das teil "längere" zeit um die eigene achse dreht  :Cry: 

gehe so vor, bring den ball mitels schnur oder andballen auf touren und gehe sofort ans kreisen (wie bei der homepage beschrieben). nach max 10 sekunden steht das teil ....

----------


## klamsi

üben üben üben....

dauert einfach bist die richtige bewegung heraußen hast...(da hilft auch keine beschreibung auf der hp)

----------


## florian

i mach jeden tag um die 400 wiederholungen in jeder hand mit den energetics soft federhandgriffe vom intersport. kosten 5€. 

sind die 2 dinger zum zamdrücken mit dem schaumstoff griff. 


ballsportdirekt.de/xtc_master...ages/IS123.jpg


hab null probleme beim DH fahren. 






glg flo

----------


## Schlitz

> i mach jeden tag um die 400 wiederholungen in jeder hand mit den energetics soft federhandgriffe vom intersport.


400 wiederholungen am stück oder mehrere sätze?

----------


## florian

Na. Verschieden.  

Pro Satz aber immer zw. 60-70Wh.

Gut ist auch die Drücker einfach mal 1,5-2 min zusammengedrückt zu halten.

Glg

----------


## dh-noob

klettern kann ich nur empfehlen

----------


## Schlitz

.... na dann werd ich mal wieder die federhandgriffe drücken, wenns hilft ....., aber den powerball bekomme ich einfach nicht innen grif :-(

----------


## Vuntzam

> i mach jeden tag um die 400 wiederholungen in jeder hand mit den energetics soft federhandgriffe vom intersport. kosten 5€. 
> 
> sind die 2 dinger zum zamdrücken mit dem schaumstoff griff. 
> 
> 
> ballsportdirekt.de/xtc_master...ages/IS123.jpg
> 
> 
> hab null probleme beim DH fahren. 
> ...


sind die leise oder fangen die mit der zeit zum quietschen an?? ich bräuchte nämlich solche die geräuschlos sind........

bezüglich dem ball, da is es wichtig eine nicht zu schnelle drehbewegung mit der hand machn, nicht energisch herumfuchteln! versuch vielleicht auch einmal die hand locker zu lassen so das der ball deine hand bewegt und dann folge dieser bewegung!
ich hab das irgentwie gleich beim 2. versuch oder so gekonnt ka wiso??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## florian

bei mir quitschens ned

----------


## Schlitz

ich bekomme den powerball einfach nicht innen griff. wenn ich den ball starte und ruhig halte muß sich die kugel um beide achsen drehen? bei mir dreht er sich nur um die inner achse und aussen nix. kommt mir so vor das der ball in der äusseren achse schwergängig ist....

ich hasse das wenn ich was nicht hinbekomme  :Mad:

----------


## MC Novalis

> ich hasse das wenn ich was nicht hinbekomme


das kenn ich. aber so schwer isses eigentlich ned.
hab dir da mal was raus gesucht. vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=66q4fy_qr9s

lg  :Cool:

----------


## Schlitz

yeeeeessss, es hat geklappt  :Smile:   
danke für die tips bzw. den link mit dem filmchen  
wünsch euch was .....

----------


## MC Novalis

keine ursache ...  :Wink: 

greetz

----------


## 4x_racer

Also ich trainiere schon seit fast 2 Jahren Kraftraum und hatte seid dem noch nie schmerzen in den Armen oder Fingern, trainient mit Hantel hilft mMn sehr gut  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

> Also ich trainiere schon seit fast 2 Jahren Kraftraum und hatte seid dem noch nie schmerzen in den Armen oder Fingern, trainient mit Hantel hilft mMn sehr gut


 :Lol: 

wir fahren im frühling nach schladming und machen 1-2 fahrten ohne pause, willst wetten dass deine hände eingehen?  :Wink: 

würd da 4xer ausschließen, die haben völlig andere belastungen

lg

----------


## mankra

Und keine Saint Bremsen mit 225er Scheiben, damit verliert sogar Schladming und Schöckl seinen Schrecken.

----------


## 4x_racer

> wir fahren im frühling nach schladming und machen 1-2 fahrten ohne pause, willst wetten dass deine hände eingehen? 
> 
> würd da 4xer ausschließen, die haben völlig andere belastungen
> 
> lg


Bin in Windischgrasten, als ich das erste mal dort war, auch öfters hintereinander ohne pause gefahren und hatte keine schmerzen  :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

> Bin in Windischgrasten, als ich das erste mal dort war, auch öfters hintereinander ohne pause gefahren und hatte keine schmerzen


in Windischgarsten ist der "offizell" geöffnete Teil der Strecke auch keine 2 Min. lang - wenn du da schon Probleme mit Armpump haben solltest, dann würde ich mir gröbere Sorgen machen ob du den 20er überhaupt noch erlebst...

@4x_racer: nochmal, so wie in dem anderen thread - bitte überleg´ dir vorm posten bei solchen Themen, ob deine Meinung wirklich etwas sinnvolles zu dem Thema beitragen kann... in diesem Fall: eher nein.

----------


## florian

windischgarsten ist ned schladming ........ mr 4x racer

----------


## _kopfschuss_

also ich hab beim biken auch immer recht zache probleme mit dem unterarmen.
kommt mir fast ein bisserl vor wie ein teufelskries: durchs bremsn und den schlägn verliert man bremskraft, darauf hin verkrampft ma mehr und im endeffekt hat ma dann angst dass einem netn lenker aus da hand reißt irgndwo^^ naja...

i muss natürlich sagn dass ich letztes jahr net wirklich viel im bikepark unterwegs war bis september weil ich ma erst dann mein dhiller kauft hab. aber dass werd ich heuer ändern  :Twisted: 
Beim 24-h downhill hat mir geholfen dass ich meine arme in den fahrpausen(3er-team) immer mit perskindol eingschmiert hab und a art druckverband zur stabilisation gmacht hab.

Naja auf jednfall die idee mit dem powerball hab ich auch schon lang ghabt. nur as problem is dass meiner irgndwie kaputt gwordn is.da hat die rolle drinnen spiel und jetzt funzt des nemma. Naja ich hab mein damals bei intersport kauft! weiß wer obsn da immer noch gibt?

Und Handfeder werd ich mir auch a neue besorgn weil die jetzige schon ziemlich retro is und quietscht!  :Big Grin:

----------


## downtohell

Zum Finger-/ Unterarmmuskulatur trainieren ist so ein Knautschball nicht schlecht: www.amazon.com/Gravity-Gripp-II/dp/B0000BYNDU
Hab leider keinen andern Link gefunden. Normalerweise gibts die aber in jedem Sport-/ oder Musikgeschäft (Gitarre...). Und geräuschlos is er auch!  :Wink:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Naja auf jednfall die idee mit dem powerball hab ich auch schon lang ghabt. nur as problem is dass meiner irgndwie kaputt gwordn is.da hat die rolle drinnen spiel und jetzt funzt des nemma. Naja ich hab mein damals bei intersport kauft! weiß wer obsn da immer noch gibt?


den müssts normal bei jedm sportgschäft für 5-15 Eusen gebn.

lg

----------


## Red

Ich drück zur Zeit meine Motogrip Forearm Trainer Ringe.
Den weichen zum Aufwärmen, den schwarzen bis ich kein Glas Wasser mehr halten kann.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Unterarm-Training schnell mal kontraproduktiv sein soll. Die Schmerzen kommen offenbar davon, dass der Muskel von einer Haut umhüllt wird und diese Hülle dann zu eng wird, wenn der Muskel anschwillt, was zu den Schmerzen führt. Trainiert man nun den Unterarmmuskel so, dass dieser anwächst, verschlimmert sich dieses Problem. Wie medizinisch stichhaltig dies ist weiss ich nicht, vielleicht können da medizinisch bewandertere Leute hier im Forum Auskunft geben.

----------


## Red

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompartmentsyndrom


"...durch die übermäßige Belastung der Muskulatur bei Leistungssportlern – Gehern, Mittelstrecken- und Marathonläufern oder Triathleten. Hier ist meist eine zu schnelle Leistungssteigerung für die Beschwerden verantwortlich: Das Muskelvolumen nimmt zu schnell zu; Dies führt dazu, dass die Faszien, welche die Muskelgruppen umgeben, noch nicht ausreichend an das erhöhte Volumen angepasst sind. Auch dies führt dann zu einem erhöhten Druck in den Logen. Bezogen auf Sport als auslösendes Agens wird auch vom funktionellen Kompartmentsyndrom gesprochen."

Die Faszien passen sich ja auch langsam dem Volumen an. Ich glaub kaum, dass ich es schaffe, dass die Muskulatur dort so schnell zulegt, dass es zu größeren Problemen kommt.

----------


## titantom

zum Trainieren der Unterarme geeignet:
Anti Stress tux 
www.ixsoft.de/software/products/PPSTRESSLX.html

----------


## pyrosteiner

Aus diversen Motocrossforen weis ich das zu viel Unterarmmuskulaturtraining schlecht ist. Cru Jones hat da nicht unrecht. Genau begründen warum das so ist kann ich leider nicht.

Zweitens überprüft mal die Gummies des Unterarmprotektors vom Safety Jacket. Oft ist der zu fest zu oder wenn die Bänder über Kreuz verlaufen drückt ne Plastikschelle in den Unterarm und schnürt den Unterarm / die Durchblutung ab (der schwillt an unterm fahren). Auch das tut weh.

Drittens können zu harte Griffgummies auch zu Problemen an den Fingern - Hand - Unterarm werden, besonders wenn man sich auch noch brutal festkrallt.

Viertens spielt auch die Betätigungskraft der Bremsen eine Rolle. Ich bin schon mit Bremsen gefahren da musste ich mit aller Kraft ziehn und hatte Angst das ich nicht mehr zum stehen komme. Bei den Bremsen die ich fahre reicht ein Antippen mit dem Zeigefinger.


Ich fahr 2-3 Tage DH durch und hab null Probleme mit den Unterarmen. Die Finger schmerzen ein bissl aber nicht der Rede wert. 
Das ist bei mir zu 100% so weil ich auch Motocross fahre. Beginne ich nach der Winterpause im Februar oder März wieder zu crossen tun mir die Unterarme weh, nach 5-6 mal fahren dann nicht mehr sondern nur noch die Finger nach längerer Fahrzeit. 

Da könnte man noch was an den Griffgummies ändern und zum Teil ist das auch normal... ziehn ja auch 35 PS dran  :Smile:

----------


## dolcho

da hat der pyro absolut recht.unterarm training im gym war bei mir auch kontraproduktiv.hab eigentlich nur noch unterarmprobleme, wenn ich unlocker bin oder etwas schissvor gewissen streckenabschnitten habe.dann verkrampft man, packt den lenker fester und ZACK: ARMPUMP

----------


## titantom

*hust*

da gibts ja noch manche mx fahrer die haben sich da irgendwas(nerv) im unterarm entfernen lassen , soll auch helfen 
*hust*

ich bin dieses jahr von sehr dicken auf dünne griffe umgestiegen,
seitdfem merk ich meine unterarme und hände eh gar nichtmehr.

Meine ersten zwo abfahrten schladming waren echt arg, ich hatte krämfe in dern unterarmen , ist das Arm Pump ?

die vom Shop unten ham mir dann so ein RSP zeugs zum einschmieren gegeben , brennt wirklich wie feuer aber dann hast seeehr entspannte unterarme...  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

meinst du mit RSP vielleicht Retterspitz?
Sowas benutzt man ja auch für Wadenwickel etc.
Wenn das wirklich hilft, wärs cool, hab nähmlich ne Flaschdavon daheim stehen....fürs erste mal fahren wärs gechillt  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Red

Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht meint er mit RSP auch RSP also die Produkte von Radsport Peter.  :Wink:  https://ssl.world4you.com/radsport-p...?categoryId=44

----------


## titantom

> Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht meint er mit RSP auch RSP also die Produkte von Radsport Peter. 
> https://ssl.world4you.com/radsport-p...?categoryId=44


ja RadsportPeters natürlich  :Wink: 

davon Pro Agil.
auf der Flasche steht es ist ein Rheuma Mittel und so hat es sich auf angefühlt auf den Unterarmen.
erst wars vergleichbar mit Klosterfrau Melissengeist vom Brennen her.
Der vom Shop meinte dann nur wart nur des wird schon noch mehr....und recht hatte er  :Smile: 
aber hat geholfen

gruss

----------


## titantom

> meinst du mit RSP vielleicht Retterspitz?
> ride on
> matti


habe gerade ma aus interesse RSP und Retterspitz in Google eingegeben. bester Treffer ist diese Seite hier  :Smile:  gruss

----------


## DasMatti

naja ok, knapp daneben ist auch vorbei  :Wink: 
Jetzt weiß ich das RSP was anderes ist, aber Retterspitz hilft auch bei Rheuma - ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren.

ride on
matti

ps. google führt direkt meinen Post an - Mann bin ich wichtig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Basti

also is da doch was dran an den wilden gschichten vo de mx er das die sich was aus den unterarmen schneiden lassen, is ja oarg!

also ich kann allen die in der nähe einer kletterhalle wohnen empfehlen klettern oder bouldern zu gehen. dabei sollte man allerdings auf die griffzahlen achten also mindestens 20 züge auf großen griffen und ned zu schwierig. is auch ganz praktisch für rumpfstabilisieren und koordination.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Das von RSP kenn ich auch, is richtig gut nach harter Arbeit wenn die Gelenke und Muskeln schmerzen.

Und da wir gerade bei Tips sind hab ich da auch noch was ganz ungewöhnliches für Muskel und Gelenkschmerz, Prellungen, Stauchungen usw.

Gibts beim Tierarzt, eigendlich ne Pferdesalbe:

www.ciao.de/Erfahrungsbericht...olvet__7711275

----------


## Red

Gibt es auch irgendwas bei dem meine Schleimbeutelentzündung abklingt, meine Rückenschmerzen aufhören, meine Stimmung sich bessert und ich bei der Arbeit nur Vöglein zwitschern und Grillen zirpen höre, statt dem Geschwätz mancher Kollegen.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ne, so ein Wundermittel gibts wohl nicht....

----------


## titantom

gibt es wohl!

bittesehr red:
www.dooyoo.de/drogen-chemikal...letten-100-st/

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Gibt es auch irgendwas bei dem meine Schleimbeutelentzündung abklingt, meine Rückenschmerzen aufhören, meine Stimmung sich bessert und ich bei der Arbeit nur Vöglein zwitschern und Grillen zirpen höre, statt dem Geschwätz mancher Kollegen.



gibts. nennt sich Lysergsäurediethylamin, kurz LSD. is aber leider nicht ganz einfach zu besorgen.....

----------


## Red

:Mr. Red:

----------


## _kopfschuss_

haha  :Big Grin: 

hab jetzt den wristball besorgt... 
gibts beim intersport eybl, um 7 euro.... weiß nicht wosn noch gibt aber beim hervis hab ichn nicht kriegt!

----------


## Savage

Ob der guade wohl Probleme in sachen Kraft beim DH Fahren hätte   :Big Grin:  :EEK!: 

www.liveleak.com/view?i=550_1232315010

----------


## DasMatti

das video kenn ich schon lange, und ich bin mir nicht sicher obs dem viel besser gehen würde. Es ist zwar zweifelsfrei eine enorme Leistung was der Kerl zam kriegt, aber beansprucht seine Muskeln doch anders, als sie im DH genutzt werden.

ride on
matti

----------


## joseppe

eine gewissen kreativität bei den übungen und ausführen kann man ihm nicht absprechen!

aber ich bin auch der meinung dass sich diese kraft eher schlecht aufs dh-fahren übertragen lässt.

----------


## Savage

> eine gewissen kreativität bei den übungen und ausführen kann man ihm nicht absprechen!
> 
> aber ich bin auch der meinung dass sich diese kraft eher schlecht aufs dh-fahren übertragen lässt.


Hehe, das is eh klar....
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, hab ichs eher wegen der "Kreativen übungen" gepostet.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

es tut mir leid falls ich hier einen alten Thread wieder aufwärme und konnte auf die schnelle auch nicht wirklich Alles lesen

aber ich hab auch immer Unterarmprobleme gehabt bei den Rennen und seit ich angefangen hab zu Bouldern/Klettern gehts viel besser,ist allgemein ein super Training als ausgleich zum Biken das auch viel Spaß macht und es kostet relativ wenig

----------


## mankra

Ich war heut das 1. mal MXen, als Anfänger sowieso verkrampft, dann seit 5 Monaten nix gefahren..... Gutes Training....Ich mußte aufhören, konnte das Gas fast nimmer abdrehen.

----------


## 4x_racer

boxen wär doch auch gut für die Arme ?

----------


## Mr.V

Hm, ich denke fast, dass du für's boxen selbst schon eine gewisse Grundkonstitution brauchst. Ob du da jetzt rein durch das Boxen wirklich "gewinnbringend" trainierst bezweifle ich fast. 
Wobei boxen vermutlich für die Schnellkraft in den Armen eine gute Sache ist.
Aber falls jemand gute Erfahrungen mit boxen ansich (also nicht mit dem Training FÜR das boxen, sondern aktivem boxen) als Trainingsform für die Unterarme/Arme gemacht hat, bitte mitteilen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mankra

Ich hab früher, nach einigen Jahren Karate, auch ein paar Jahre Kickboxen trainiert. Hab noch immer einen Sandsack aufgehängt.
Training für die Unterarme ist gering, eher Schultern und Trizeps, generell gut für die Ausdauer und Koordination. Dauert aber einige Wochen bis Monate, bis die Gelenke die Belastung am Sandsack mitmachen (selbst mit 14oz Handschuhen).
Sparing mit einem Partner fördert dazu die Reaktion.
Generell ist Kampfsport (ziemlich egal, in welcher Art) einer der komplettesten Trainingsmöglichkeiten, aber nix spezielles für die Unterarme.

Ein gutes Trainingsgerät für die Unterarme ist dieses hier:
www.rubag.ch/images/stampfer_srv62_250px.jpg

----------


## Mr.V

Schaut aus wie ein Planiergerät für Straßenarbeiten xD
Aber an guten Trainingseffekt für die Unterarme hats sicher  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass boxen sehr gut für die atemtechnik wäre. ich merk das bei mir schon ab und zu, dass ich in technischen passagen die atmung vernachlässige weil ich mich auf so viele andere dinge konzetrieren muss. ist beim boxen nicht viel anders und da wird das ja speziell trainiert, so viel ich weiß.

ich versuch mir auch grad anzugewöhnen beim fernsehen etc. immer einen elastischen, mit sand gefüllten ball in der hand zu kneten. stärkt die finger und ist kein aufwand wenn man es sich mal angewöhnt hat.

----------


## titantom

ergo xxfreshxx : 

mehr fernsehen  :Wink:

----------


## sorris

was ist eigentlich mit diesem rotierendem ball, ich hab vergessen wie das teil heißt, powerball oder iiiiiii-sowas. ist praktisch, kann man überall machen und mitnehmen, aber bringt sich das auch was?

----------


## mankra

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GyroTwister

----------


## sorris

naja wie das ding funktioniert ist mir schon klar! meine frage steht noch immer, bringts was oder nicht? weil "Kräftigung des Handgelenks und der Unterarmmuskulatur" klingt für mich eher wie "is nicht schlecht wenn dus zusätzlich machst, aber allein eher unnötig"

----------


## mankra

Wenns es schnell und lang genau machst, ja.

----------


## VuffiRaa

ich hab mal viel basketball gespielt und seitdem mache ich liegestützen auf den fingerspitzen ( klingt hart ist aber wirklich machbar). bilde mir ein, dass diese doch einfache trainigsmethode sehr viel für stabilität und kraft in den unterarmen und den fingern bringt.

----------


## DH_Freaky

o.k., bei mir sinds die finger, wen ich richtig lange fahre und so, aber auch teilweiße die handgelenke.

----------


## mankra

Finger: Eventuell zu schwache Bremsen.

----------

